# pics at rbo in june 2011



## melinda hawk (Jun 28, 2011)

great shoot.  we had loads of fun.  sorry some are blurry i used the camcorder.......sorry guys i added pics that i missed


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 28, 2011)

That Jim Robinson is a sexy man..... ain't he  !!


----------



## DoubleRR (Jun 28, 2011)

no......


----------



## melinda hawk (Jun 28, 2011)

*jim*

he always said that i never got his pics of him so im making up for it.  but yes he sings sexxyy


----------



## passthru24 (Jun 28, 2011)

Brian from GA said:


> That Jim Robinson is a sexy man..... ain't he  !!



You must be on alot of meds. to think that,,,,


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 29, 2011)

which one was jim robinson..bowanna says he shoots really well.   but wait, he shoots senior class.  i didn't see any old geezers in any of those pic's????  which one is he???


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah, Id like to know what my competition looks like too. I only see his scores.
Id hate to be cussing him when he was standing right beside me.


----------



## melinda hawk (Jun 30, 2011)

*old*

u know some people look good for there age.  Loosing hair is a big issue to me in  my family.  kevin and little james said i will be bald by 50


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 30, 2011)

so which one is he???  is he the guy in pic 5,6,7,8 and14 with, shall we say, a lack of hair???  bowanna and i want to know, lol!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 30, 2011)

oldgeez said:


> so which one is he???  is he the guy in pic 5,6,7,8 and14 with, shall we say, a lack of hair???  bowanna and i want to know, lol!!



(5,6,7,8) I'll be watching out fer him. Might have to use my MO JO on em.  
Theres a bunch of old timers in the seniors class that can shoot.


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 4, 2011)

there's a bunch old geezers in the super seniors that can really shoot, too.  i just need to put it together for 40 targets.  those old guys are brutal from the white stake..we'll be shooting from the red stake, with 1/2 the targets known this year.  they will be taking no prisoners.  you can only get one of those big ole shiny asa belt buckles in texas and at the state, so they will be bearing down


----------

